# Barking issues!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is 8 months now and we have a barking problem.  She is fine for the most part but if she hears a dog barking outside she will lose her mind and bark. I tell her "Molly quiet" in a gentle tone but it's not working. It happens also if she hears some strange sound outside that she isn't used to. We got her in the winter so windows were closed so maybe she didn't hear as much?? Now with them open she hears everything. Not sure what to do about this???

It's not a major problem but sometimes she goes on a bit too much. We live in an apartment so don't want the neighbours to complain. She doesn't bark when she is in her crate so that is good! For a little girl she has a big voice

I had googled and it said to tell them quiet and when they are to give them a treat...it sometimes work and most times doesn't. I don't really want to spray her with water but maybe I will have to resort to that??

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my ginger is doing the same thing now every little noise she bark's.. what i did was to say to her it is ok ginger come here and then i scratch her very hard on all sides. it seam to work to shut her up.but she still barks at the noise but no more then one or two which is better then barking on and on. .ok.she has very good hearing and can pick up every little noise.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola hates the noise made from "blowing a raspberry" if her barking gets out of hand I make the noise at her and it stuns her to stop then she lies down submissively. It's weird. Don't know why she hates it so much! Hehe.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL. Inzi hates it if you make a noise like Donald Duck and immediately backs off and stops whatever undesirable behaviour she was engaged in.
Kiki on the other hand is not remotely bothered by Donald Duck impersonations ... Actually the only thing that really bothers her is helicopters, which isn't very helpful when it comes to barking. She doesn't bark in the house it is more if we are out and she encounters something alarming to her. Fortunately her recall is generally very good and food works well to distract her - although if she is very bothered she won't eat, but at least she is by me and quiet as she calms down I do a quick bit of training with her to get her focus back to me before letting her run free again..
I don't know if you can get jiff lemon things in Canada (Lemon shaped plastic container full of lemon juice) if you can, get one and rinse it out thoroughly. They are small enough to hide in your hand - that way you could give Moly a quick squirt if she doesn't sshhh on command and she will not see it coming, or associate it with you. In theory the ssshhh will eventually be enough to make her stop barking and look around to see where/if water is coming her way. Once her attention is off whatever was making her bark - you are back in control! I haven't used spray but know people who do - what I've seen is that if they just use a bigger bottle the dog stops barking if they can see the bottle - but not otherwise, that is why the little container you can hide in your hand works better


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> LOL. Inzi hates it if you make a noise like Donald Duck and immediately backs off and stops whatever undesirable behaviour she was engaged in.
> Kiki on the other hand is not remotely bothered by Donald Duck impersonations ... Actually the only thing that really bothers her is helicopters, which isn't very helpful when it comes to barking. She doesn't bark in the house it is more if we are out and she encounters something alarming to her. Fortunately her recall is generally very good and food works well to distract her - although if she is very bothered she won't eat, but at least she is by me and quiet as she calms down I do a quick bit of training with her to get her focus back to me before letting her run free again..
> I don't know if you can get jiff lemon things in Canada (Lemon shaped plastic container full of lemon juice) if you can, get one and rinse it out thoroughly. They are small enough to hide in your hand - that way you could give Moly a quick squirt if she doesn't sshhh on command and she will not see it coming, or associate it with you. In theory the ssshhh will eventually be enough to make her stop barking and look around to see where/if water is coming her way. Once her attention is off whatever was making her bark - you are back in control! I haven't used spray but know people who do - what I've seen is that if they just use a bigger bottle the dog stops barking if they can see the bottle - but not otherwise, that is why the little container you can hide in your hand works better



Yes we do have those lemon containers here I will give that a try. It's weird though when I walk her or she is outside she never barks. It's only when she is inside and it's mostly if she hears another dog barking or if she can hear their tags jingling. The other day she was barking and I put her on the balcony thinking that if she would see what was going on she would stop. She was fine on the balcony didn't bark at any dog that went by. Maybe it's her way of protecting the apartment or something?? I am going to ask our trainer tomorrow night what he recommends. Hopefully it's just a phase!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a popular bark removal tool.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What is that?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> What is that?


That is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it is a tool that could be used for head removal (aka a saw) - the ultimate cure for barking dogs... 
 
Good job Oscar is not a barker...


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> What is that?


It is a tool used to remove bark off of logs.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My cavalier was a barker. The water spray worked well and we also used a loud whistle sometimes. My poos don't bark but they would think a water spray great fun!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well personally i don't want ginger to stop barking at things that happen out side 'she only barks when she hears some thing out side and i like that' .i don't have an alarm system here so she is very good. and when i scratch her and say it's ok she stops ..so all is good. every now and then she will bark if she get mad at one of her toys and that is funny. but other then that all is well


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

I saw someone on a TV program the other day with a similar problem with two yappy lhasas. The trainer (Victoria Stilwell) suggested training the 'stop' command.

Starting when they were quiet she said 'stop' and the second they looked at her, gave them a treat. This was done repeatedly until they got the idea that 'stop' meant 'look at me and you'll get a treat'. She then progressed to using the command when they were wandering about, taking no notice of her and again treating as soon as they looked at her. Eventually she progressed to using it when they barked and when they stopped they got a treat. 

Obviously on TV this was all achieved in about 10 minutes flat. I'm sure it's nowhere near that easy - but might be worth a try....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jill L said:


> I saw someone on a TV program the other day with a similar problem with two yappy lhasas. The trainer (Victoria Stilwell) suggested training the 'stop' command.
> 
> Starting when they were quiet she said 'stop' and the second they looked at her, gave them a treat. This was done repeatedly until they got the idea that 'stop' meant 'look at me and you'll get a treat'. She then progressed to using the command when they were wandering about, taking no notice of her and again treating as soon as they looked at her. Eventually she progressed to using it when they barked and when they stopped they got a treat.
> 
> Obviously on TV this was all achieved in about 10 minutes flat. I'm sure it's nowhere near that easy - but might be worth a try....


, 

One of the first things I learnt at puppy class was to get his attention and say 'listen', I think most choose to say 'watch', if I use this when Dudley is barking it does work but my problem is when I want to be doing other things,
I childmind and have to have him in the hall most of the time when kids are here, then he will bark at any noises out the front, I can't always drop what I am doing and go to him. Another tip (from Turid Rugaas) is to get between the dog and the noise he is barking at, put a hand up towards the noise (I use spread fingers otherwise it is the same as the wait/stay sign) and say 'ok quiet now' or similar, they should then think ok mum thinks its alright so I shouldn't worry, you have to do this every time for quite a while, but eventually you should be able to just put your hand up and say it without having to move between. I have had a little success with this but if it is a noise that starts again or goes on for a while then Dudley will start barking again. Days when he can potter about next to me he hardly does it. Although he has started barking everytime he can hear people talking outside when we are in the garden - I tell him its summer and people are allowed outside but he just doesn't get it!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola hates the noise made from "blowing a raspberry" if her barking gets out of hand I make the noise at her and it stuns her to stop then she lies down submissively. It's weird. Don't know why she hates it so much! Hehe.


I wish I had a noise to make when Frankie was doing unwanted behaviors. You're lucky, Ruth!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Is it a new thing? Beemer seems lately to bark at every sound, shadow, unfamiliar thing all of a sudden.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't have a fence in my back yard .i have an invisible fence. she learned where it was the first day. now she will go to where it is only far enough to hear the buzz.(it will buzz about two feet before she will get a tingle)
but now i leave her out with out any collar on at all. and she loves it but must say she will stay in bounds and not go out ..some times she wonders a little far at the back of the yard .so i have a dog Wiesel. and it works for her ,when i blow it she comes running .when she gets to me i give her a kiss and scratch her very hard she loves to be scratch like that,,so get your self a dog Wiesel and nobody else will here it but your puppy...


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Zapper dosnt work


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

I use Pet Corrector, when Rigby barks and it always works. Now, when he sees the can, he will stop, as I guess he really hates the sound. I got it from my trainer. It is just compressed air and you spray it near the dog, when he is doing the unwanted behavior. I have seen it sold at Petco too.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I got that a while back and it didn't work for me it just made her bark more. Now she is 10 months she still does bark but not as often. If she barks I tell her quiet and then would treat and praise her when she was quiet and it has worked. There is still the ocassional bark but usually it's if she hears another dog bark so she is getting better.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't think i would ever use a zapper collar on her i think that is to cruel and they hurt.my friend had one and i tried it on my arm and that sucker hurt me big time .so i don't think i would ever use one of them .ginger barks now when she hears a noise out side and like i said she stops when i say it is ok and scrach her very hard she likes that maybe because her fur is so thick.i did try that spray-can of compressed air it makes a weird noise.and it worked pretty good .but they are not cheep


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

A plastic bottle with pennies in it works wonders when shaken. I use it with Ringo for his jumping. The trainer actually did it first when she was trying to demonstrate with him, and he wouldn't settle. She got that thing out and by the third time she used it he absolutely would not jump on her. I was sold!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

HEY,, that is a great idea.i think i will give it a try and if that don't work.then i will go to my lemon with water in it Haa Haa..thank you sweety you all ways have good idias


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

With reference all your helpful cures for barking issues.
Have tried most of them they worked first/second time of use after that she thought it was a game.
I have now found the ideal product though it is a bit expensive and some maintenance required
Been using it for three days and so far it is working.
The product can be purchased on Internet from some sites but beware of inferior copies. Not available on Amazon some on e.bay.
Comes in variety of colours (not rainbow colours) sizes xs sm med.
delivery not included.
I purchased a brown/chocolate colour.
There are some you on here have probably already found this wonderful product. 
Just google cockapoo puppies.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

erinafare said:


> With reference all your helpful cures for barking issues.
> Have tried most of them they worked first/second time of use after that she thought it was a game.
> I have now found the ideal product though it is a bit expensive and some maintenance required
> Been using it for three days and so far it is working.
> ...


Brilliant Christine!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Brilliant Christine!!


Would have been cheaper to have thrown a ball every time she went out but not as much fun x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

erinafare said:


> With reference all your helpful cures for barking issues.
> Have tried most of them they worked first/second time of use after that she thought it was a game.
> I have now found the ideal product though it is a bit expensive and some maintenance required
> Been using it for three days and so far it is working.
> ...


Product still working will not be returning for refund xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

erinafare said:


> With reference all your helpful cures for barking issues.
> Have tried most of them they worked first/second time of use after that she thought it was a game.
> I have now found the ideal product though it is a bit expensive and some maintenance required
> Been using it for three days and so far it is working.
> ...


It took me almost 24 hrs to figure out what your secret as I must have missed the very last line. HAHA! Love it!


----------

